# Game of Thrones Bretonnian Army?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Another one of my crack pot ideas, but I was thinking of a Bretonnian Army based on Stannis Baratheon's forces. 

Stannis could have a magic sword as he technically does in the books. Melisandre could be the damsel and explain the magic, the rest of the models would represent Stannis's bannermen (I can get hold of a lot of their semi cannon coat of arms) and their foot troops. May avoid the more mythological units though like the Pegasus knights.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats not a crack pot idea thats a genuis idea. Out of all WFB forces Brets are the best suited to rep a medieval force from another "world" esp GOTs.

If you don't do this I will find you.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Do it. Or you are in for a world of pain....

But in all seriousness, this is an awesome idea. I'm expecting a plog if you do do it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

For the models, do you think I should make them look like those from the show, or simply do the standard bretonnian models in the colour schemes? Alternatively, I'm wondering if I should try non GW models.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

You could look into Fireforge Games, they do some nice medieval warrior models. Otherwise, nothing stopping you from using GW. if you read about them in the book, especially first book when Ned is trying to find Gendry, they talk alot about helms being made in large crests and the like, so the Bretonnian models could certainly work for it.

Lightbringer wasn't really much of a magical sword, but I'll give it to you, and Melisandre as a damsel makes perfect sense.

Strangely, this could also be done entirely as a counts as army, if you wanted High Elves to be the Targaryons. (I can't spell). With their access to dragons and Phoenixes....


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Only if you READ THE FUCKING BOOKS!!!!






lol

Good idea!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I've read the books up to date 

I just thought maybe the Green Knight could be Renly


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why? Nothing about Renly states he was competent in anything aside from licking chocolate lollipops.

You need to find a model suitable constipated expression for Stannis though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Why? Nothing about Renly states he was competent in anything aside from licking chocolate lollipops.
> 
> You need to find a model suitable constipated expression for Stannis though.


Heh I know, I was just joking because of how he supposedly turned up from the dead at the battle of blackwater and the green knight is all ghostly like 

Definitely right on Stannis, might dip into the 40k range for that, if the head is the right size.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Roose Bolton is rapidly becoming a favourite of mine. He's an intelligent enough man, but not up there with the likes of Jaime, let alone Littlefinger (possibly my favourite character ever written, got a little man crush), and makes up with it for sheer brutality. Does make you wonder what would've happened had Ned Stark not been such a fucking retard.










Just started Dance of Dragons, I want to finish it before I pick up Winter Storm or whatever it will be called; that way I can read it on the plane to Oz, so no spoilers, please, but I'd love to see what he'd do up against Crowseye.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just ordered the old Bretonnian Damsel on foot, think she'd make a great melisandre. Although I have the army book, really don't know how to make a decent bretonnian army though.

Edit: Painting wise I'm also considering doing the cloth that goes over the horse very brown and dingy rather than bright like traditional bretonnians, with the shields that are dotted about them being the house emblems.


----------

